

Cognitive Dissonance - mobman
http://7cspuram.blogspot.com/search/label/Cognitive%20dissonance

======
mobman
"Give me The 'Serenity' to accept everything, The 'Courage' to change nothing,
The 'Wisdom' to stay indifferent".

------
noobermin
Sounds more like confirmation bias than cognitive dissonance. Still, nice
read.

~~~
mobman
Think of all those events (I wonder why, I wonder how) without thinking about
their true confirmatory nature, you might find dissonance.

